# Boy rat in a 10 gallon tank topper?



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting a boy rat. I have 4 girls, so obviously they can't live together. I have a tank topper cage, 10 gallon. Would he be Ok in that by himself? I can put him near enough to the girls so he can see them. Do I need to get two boy rats? Recommendations?


----------



## sara1991 (Apr 12, 2013)

Tank cages aren't suitable for long term housing as the ventilation will be poor, for most animals its not a problem but rats have a very sensitive respiratory system. 
If you get a suitable cage it wouldn't be fair to keep one on his own, even if he can see them it won't be the same as they enjoy sleeping as playing with each other.
Sorry if its not what you wanted to hear but Im sure you would rather have an honest answer.


----------



## Kaiser (May 21, 2013)

In my opinion pet rats should not live in an aquarium. It is typically okay to keep them in one if they are pregnant and need a safe delivery cage as babies could get hurt in a wire cage. Anyway, the reason why it is not a good idea is because their urine has a very high ammonia content. So the chemicals and odors of the urine get trapped, which can cause respiratory infections. If you use a aquarium with a topper just make sure it is well circulated, and don't use wood bedding. It can make the urine more smelly and I have heard certain types of wood shavings are harmful for small animals. I suggest using some bedding like carefresh. Carefresh is fun because it comes in all different colors. Also, remember rats are very social creatures so I would get him a pal to have fun with and play wrestle. Good luck! =D


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Tank toppers are okay but absolutely not ideal. Much more suited to temporary housing. Also you would definitely need to get two boys - I've said it before and I'll say it again, having more than one rat is a basic part of rat care like providing the with food and water. Also, I'm not sure that a ten gallon tank with a topper would be big enough, though I haven't measured it out or anything. You could think about getting a boy neutered so he could live with your girls.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

He needs a mate. Just watching the girls from another cage wont be enough. Rats like to wrestle and groom each other along with sleeping together!


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Great advice guys, thanks! I will hold off on the male.


----------

